# In quel momento



## Filocullen

Ciao, volevo chiedere il vostro parere su un'espressione che a volte incontro, ad esempio:

"Ho un tipo di pensiero che descrivo come elastico, in quanto capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto _in quel momento_ richiede."

Secondo voi è corretto un'uso del genere? Perché "in quel momento" è un complemento di tempo che dovrebbe indicare un riferimento temporale preciso, che qui non c'è però, anche se il senso è chiaro. Grazie.


----------



## Francesco94

Di primo acchito, direi:
«[...] in quanto capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto di quel (preciso) momento richiede.»
«[...] in quanto capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto del momento richiede.»

Talvolta, s'incontra il complemento di tempo senza la preposizione semplice, ovvero: «[...] in quanto capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto quel preciso momento richiede». Tuttavia, suppongo che la frase non sia corretta a livello sintattico poiché è come se vi fossero due soggetti (il contesto; il momento), sebbene la sento spesso.


----------



## bearded

In alternativa :
.. a ciò che il contesto via via richiede. Oppure:   ....in un dato momento richiede.


----------



## lorenzos

Il contesto è sempre quello del momento, il momento ha sempre un contesto: uno dei due.
Difficile e assurdo adattarsi a ciò che il contesto richiede _in un altro momento_.


Filocullen said:


> "Ho un tipo di pensiero che descriv*erei* come elastico mobile/plastico, in quanto capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto in quel /momento richiede."


----------



## Filocullen

Grazie dei pareri, sì, "in quel un dato momento" non aggiunge niente alla frase, è solo per "abbellirla". Ho dato un'occhiata in rete, ho notato che comunque è un'espressione abbastanza utilizzata:

_"E quindi sceglierà un leader democratico, demagogico, laissez faire o autoritario seconda di quello che il compito in quel momento richiede."
"Credo che la modella debba innanzitutto essere un’attrice, deve provare l’ emozione che il ruolo in quel momento richiede e trasmetterla."
"Gli interpreti di questo genere di spettacolo non sono propriamente attori né performer. Sono qualcosa che abita nel mezzo e in grado di risiedere in entrambe le dimensioni a seconda di quanto la scena in quel momento richiede."_


----------



## Starless74

Filocullen said:


> ho notato che comunque è un'espressione abbastanza utilizzata:


Ciò non toglie che, dal punto di vista logico, sia meno accurata di "_in un dato momento_" (a meno ovviamente che non ci si riferisca a un momento preciso, specificato in precedenza, ma non è il caso delle frasi qui citate ad esempio).


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> Ciò non toglie che, dal punto di vista logico, sia meno accurata di "_in un dato momento_" (a meno ovviamente che non ci si riferisca a un momento preciso, specificato in precedenza, ma non è il caso delle frasi qui citate ad esempio).


  
Vedi anche #3.


----------



## lorenzos

Filocullen said:


> 1. "E quindi sceglierà un leader democratico, demagogico, laissez faire o autoritario seconda di quello che il compito in quel momento richiede."
> 2. "Credo che la modella debba innanzitutto essere un’attrice, deve provare l’emozione che il ruolo in quel momento richiede e trasmetterla."
> 3. "Gli interpreti di questo genere di spettacolo non sono propriamente attori né performer. Sono qualcosa che abita nel mezzo e in grado di risiedere in entrambe le dimensioni a seconda di quanto la scena in quel momento richiede."


1. Il compito di un leader non è sempre lo stesso, verrà scelto a seconda di quello che è richiesto in quel momento (poteva anche andare "_a seconda di quello che il momento richiede_").
2. Il ruolo di un'attrice è lo stesso ma l'emozione cambia, momento per momento.
3. Non conosco la terminologia teatrale, forse si potrebbe dire in un modo più appropriato... in mancanza di meglio, lo lascerei perché "...a seconda di quanto la scena richiede" non mi convince del tutto.
In rete trovi di tutto; possiamo usare un motore di ricerca per verificare *se *un'espressione è effettivamente usata ma per vedere *come *è usata c'è google libri (che poi, anche là...), in mancanza di una biblioteca digitale della letteratura italiana accessibile a tutti.



bearded said:


> .. a ciò che il contesto via via richiede. Oppure: ....in un dato momento richiede.


Il mio pensiero sarebbe capace di adattarsi a ciò che il contesto dichiede _in quel momento / in un certo momento / in un dato momento... _e non in un altro?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> e non in un altro?


Ogni volta in quel dato momento..


----------



## ohbice

Anche "... a ciò che il contesto richiede lì per lì" ;-)


----------



## lemure libero

Credo che l'espressione _di volta in volta _sia una traduzione possibile. 
Edit
_In quel momento _traduce _di volta in volta, _in modo spicciolo.


----------



## lorenzos

...mi vesto a seconda di ciò che il tempo _di volta in volta / lì per lì _richiede.


----------



## ohbice

Cosa c'entra il tempo? non era il contesto? ;-)


----------



## bearded

Chiedo scusa, ma a me ''lì per lì'' non piace:  mi sembra una cosa che accade all'improvviso (''lì per lì non ho saputo cosa dire''...).
Invece _via via / di volta in volta _trovo che siano espressioni appropriate nel contesto OP.


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> "... a ciò che il contesto richiede lì per lì"


Ciao @ohbice Tu cerchi sempre di dare la risposta che il contesto richiede _lì per lì_?


----------



## ohbice

No, ho capito che c'è un limite all'uso di quell'espressione.


----------

